
The world's biggest grave robbery: Asia’s disappearing WWII shipwrecks - kawera
https://www.theguardian.com/world/ng-interactive/2017/nov/03/worlds-biggest-grave-robbery-asias-disappearing-ww2-shipwrecks
======
downrightmike
The medical companies etc that use the low background steel should be held to
the same level of responsibility as apple or anyone else making tech.

